# Custom J1772 to Tesla Roadster Connector Help



## EV=Future/Present (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum however I have been a fan of electric vehicles for a very long time. I am about to least a new 2013 leaf which i am very excited about. However there is one issue dealing with charging that i want to discuss and how to make this custom adapter.

where I work, there is a Tesla Roadster High Power Wall Connector that plugs directly into a Tesla Roadster. The Roadster HPC is rated at 240V at 70 amps. I would love to use that connector (which i already have permission to do) but i just need to make a J1772 to a Roadster inlet to use the charger. 

My questions are, has anyone seen any vendors that sell J1772 couplers/plugs?

Also, since the charger is rated for 70 amps, would i be safe if i made a connector only rated at 30 amps?

Also, does anyone know how many amps the new leaf can use to charge up? I know the new Leafs use a 6.6 kw charger instead of a 3.3kw like in the previous years.


I chose to post up in this forum because i know everyone here is very technical and i would love to know these answers and to learn from everyone here. once again, i am a huge fan and hopefully i can do my own conversion one day (once i get a garage)


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

EV=Future/Present said:


> My questions are, has anyone seen any vendors that sell J1772 couplers/plugs?
> 
> Also, since the charger is rated for 70 amps, would i be safe if i made a connector only rated at 30 amps?
> 
> ...


This is not a common conversion. There are several adapters from J1772 to Tesla Roadster for the Roadster drivers to use J1772 but not the other way around.

You could build an adapter for yourself that was rated at 40 amps, but only you could use it with the leaf. The charge station is still capable of 70 amps but you should be ok to use the adapter because your car wont draw more than 30 amps.

The easier solution if you can get the roadster owner to agree would be to convert the plug on the charge station to a J1772 handle that would fit directly to your car. Then you need to buy an adapter for the tesla roadster owner for his car.

http://store.leviton.com/Electric-V...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12

expensive Tesla option : http://www.teslamotors.com/roadster/charging/j1772-mobile-connector

somewhat cheaper :
https://sites.google.com/site/thecantesla2j1772/home

little bit cheaper :
http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/show...and-sweet-J-1772-to-Roadster-adapter-lockable

http://www.one-ring.net/pics/J1772Adapter.mp4

funny when I started to write this response, I thought the adapter would be a couple of hundred and so would the cable. I was right on the cable, but I guess the adapter is still expensive. It may still be cheaper than trying to build the adapter the other way since nobody I know sells the receptacles for the tesla cable except Tesla and I think only to replace a broken one on your car...not sure you can buy one any other way...good luck with the project and let us know how it goes.


----------



## EV=Future/Present (Jan 31, 2013)

I have friends that own roadsters and now Model S so I am able to get a broken one that i have already rebuilt. Now I am just really looking for a vendor that sell the J1772 plug, that is the only hole in my project so far.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Well if you have the inlet, install it in a small box and then connect it to this cable on the inside of the box and this should work well for a Leaf.

http://store.leviton.com/Electric-V...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

And then see if it'll work on Tesla's free SuperCharger network


----------



## EV=Future/Present (Jan 31, 2013)

haha i wish, but that uses a Model S inlet and that's 480v @ 225 amps! I wouldn't want to test that on my leaf...haha id rather not see what would happen. Unfortunately, the leaf does not have regulation of charging through its DC charging systems, it would damage the battery and probably see major issues.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, if you find another broken Tesla inlet let me know...


----------

